# need help picking snow tires what are the best?



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

OK so I have a 92 Chevy k1500 and I need to get some snow tires I have used nokian tires for my wife's SUV and I like them a lot and I have use blizaks before and liked them but with plowing. What does everyone use and what is the best these tires I am only gonna use in winter I have summer wheels and tires.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Search. This has been beat!!


----------



## Plowingsince10 (Oct 7, 2014)

Goodyear wrangler duratrac where good tires to me...i will be buying my second set for my new truck soon


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just put on some arctic claws, studded, hands down the best snow tire I have ever had.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

I use BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A tires.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Using new studded Duratracs this year.....unstoppable.


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone ever use nokian tires? Or what about chains on their tires? I have good tires but they aren't snow tires my biddy said they might be summer tires but I don't know they have plenty of tread but I have 2 sets of rims with tires on them 16 inch and 15 inch the 15 inch ones have like 31 tires but they are weather and so I figure I will use those rims for winter rims and get some good tires for them. I have nokian wrg2 tires on my wife's all wheel drive car and they work better then any snow tires I have ever used on cars before and I know nokian makes some studded snow tires but I don't know if they are truck tires I know they have SUV tires but I don't know if there is a difference or what the difference is


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103678&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159472&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156120&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=157805&highlight=tires


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Duratracs

Gonna cost you though


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got some General grabber AT2's. I really like em so far. Paid $700 online for a set of 4 285/75 16s. You can get em studded for a few extra bucks


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

not again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erebus (Feb 16, 2007)

Duratrac. I only have two in the rear now. They have been great. Will be getting two on the front soon.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Firestone Winterforce / can be studded. I did not as it could leave marks on the fancy driveways.
These tires rock - absolutely unreal compared to the Goodyear M&S tires I took off.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

linckeil;1948738 said:


> not again!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yea. Next is gunna be plow, truck, plow fluid...again


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You could fill your tires with plow fluid.

Best truck, one that works.

Plow, the one that moves the snow.

Tires, round ones.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your just no fun


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dieselss;1948852 said:


> Your just no fun




That's what Roy said......

xysport


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Just dont mess up the head light fluid and the plow fluid....Geesh what a mess!


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm on my third season with a set of Pep Boys branded Dakota M/T's.
Picked them up when they had the buy three get one free deal. 
They have worked very well. And they have a 50k mile treadwear warranty.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

JDosch;1946666 said:


> I use BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A tires.


Last year my son put on a set of BFG TA KO on his Colorado. Month after him I put a set on my Jeep TJ UL. Way better then the Jeeps original GY wranglers.

We both liked them. Found them so good I just bought a set for my wife's Suburban. Except they don't make the TA KO's in her size 265/70/16 any more. Turns out this year BFG came out with TA KO2's. Center of the tread design is the same as the KO. Though the BFG did not make them in the right size. The closest size is 265/75/16. The diameter is .9" larger. No fitting problems.


----------

